# hello



## Grace Is Stoked

Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.

As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.


----------



## aaronleland

What's LGBTQIA+?

And welcome.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Welcome.

It's nice to see you think about issues rather than just conforming.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.



Hi. I'm Natty C. I want to end the Federal Reserve. Like yesterday.


----------



## Toro

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.



Hi stab!


----------



## beautress

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.


Welcome to USMB Grace is Stoked. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

aaronleland said:


> What's LGBTQIA+?
> 
> And welcome.



It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.



Toro said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi stab!
Click to expand...


I don't know what that means, sorry.


----------



## Marion Morrison

aaronleland said:


> What's LGBTQIA+?
> 
> And welcome.



Queer in some form or another like Aaron.


----------



## aaronleland

Marion Morrison said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's LGBTQIA+?
> 
> And welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queer in some form or another like Aaron.
Click to expand...


I understand the queer part. God knows I understand the queer part...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.



Welcome! TL; DR on an OP by a smidgen of a paragraph.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?


----------



## aaronleland

Grace Is Stoked said:


> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.



I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

aaronleland said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
Click to expand...


Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?



I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
Click to expand...


  There are only two genders.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
Click to expand...


   There's my first prediction.


----------



## aaronleland

HereWeGoAgain said:


> There are only two genders.



You obviously don't pick up the same hookers I do.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'm willing to bet my retirement that your drapes dont match the carpet.......


----------



## S.J.

Hi, Grace.  How do you feel about post natal abortion?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't pick up the same hookers I do.
Click to expand...


   Considering I've never picked up a hooker you're probably right.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
Click to expand...


Biologically I would agree that there are two sexes, however, it can be argued that gender is a bit more of a social construct and up for debate. I am a typical cisgender person and i've never had the thoughts and challenges that other people have regarding their gender versus their assigned sex, but there are good people out there that do and I support their journey the best that I can. I may not fully understand it but they have a right to be themselves too.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

S.J. said:


> Hi, Grace.  How do you feel about post natal abortion?



Totally against it


----------



## Marion Morrison

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biologically I would agree that there are two sexes, however, it can be argued that gender is a bit more of a social construct and up for debate. I am a typical cisgender person and i've never had the thoughts and challenges that other people have regarding their gender versus their assigned sex, but there are good people out there that do and I support their journey the best that I can. I may not fully understand it but they have a right to be themselves too.
Click to expand...


Oh, wtf is this shit?!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biologically I would agree that there are two sexes, however, it can be argued that gender is a bit more of a social construct and up for debate. I am a typical cisgender person and i've never had the thoughts and challenges that other people have regarding their gender versus their assigned sex, but there are good people out there that do and I support their journey the best that I can. I may not fully understand it but they have a right to be themselves too.
Click to expand...


   Why did I know this would be your response?
I'm going to start calling myself the Great Karnak.....


----------



## aaronleland

HereWeGoAgain said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't pick up the same hookers I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering I've never picked up a hooker you're probably right.
Click to expand...


Just because you murdered her without paying doesn't mean she wasn't a hooker.


----------



## Hugo Furst

aaronleland said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
Click to expand...


In America


----------



## aaronleland

There's a reason you aren't supposed to debate in introduction threads...


----------



## S.J.

Grace Is Stoked said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Grace.  How do you feel about post natal abortion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally against it
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't pick up the same hookers I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering I've never picked up a hooker you're probably right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you murdered her without paying doesn't mean she wasn't a hooker.
Click to expand...


 Plata o plomo......


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillHaftawaite said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In America
Click to expand...

In America? Oh! I know that one!  Welcome, OP. I may not understand ya, but ok. This is the "In America" song.


----------



## rightwinger

Welcome Grace


----------



## william the wie

wtw I love fresh fish.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

toobfreak said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. for gun control, and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grace.  Some rhetorical questions you can save for some thread:  Gun Control.  You mean like for steadier aim?  Or just making people defenseless against crime?  Gun Control is the catch-phrase for those who haven't thought it all the way through to realizing they really mean less violence, and disarming 99.9% of the lawful populace of self-defense doesn't make the 0.1% violent crazies out there either less violent or less crazy.  Just changes their MO.  Besides, they are the ones already not obeying laws anyway.
> 
> And saying military action without congressional approval, isn't that like basically saying no more military action?  When was the last time you saw Congress wholly or even largely all agree on ANYTHING?
Click to expand...


   Bad Mod!!!
Intros are for intros only!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> Welcome Grace



....you're hoping she's transgendered aren't you.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. for gun control, and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grace.  Some rhetorical questions you can save for some thread:  Gun Control.  You mean like for steadier aim?  Or just making people defenseless against crime?  Gun Control is the catch-phrase for those who haven't thought it all the way through to realizing they really mean less violence, and disarming 99.9% of the lawful populace of self-defense doesn't make the 0.1% violent crazies out there either less violent or less crazy.  Just changes their MO.  Besides, they are the ones already not obeying laws anyway.
> 
> And saying military action without congressional approval, isn't that like basically saying no more military action?  When was the last time you saw Congress wholly or even largely all agree on ANYTHING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad Mod!!!
> Intros are for intros only!!!
Click to expand...


What mod?


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

Marion Morrison said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the face of a female.
> 
> Here's the million dollar question: Do you bleed from your twat around every month, or do you smell like balls? It's either one or the other, unless you're one out of 2200 people that are hermaphrodites. So what is it? 1, 2, or 3?
Click to expand...


I'm a female


----------



## toobfreak

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biologically I would agree that there are two sexes, however, it can be argued that gender is a bit more of a social construct and up for debate. I am a typical cisgender person and i've never had the thoughts and challenges that other people have regarding their gender versus their assigned sex, but there are good people out there that do and I support their journey the best that I can. I may not fully understand it but they have a right to be themselves too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did I know this would be your response?
> I'm going to start calling myself the Great Karnak.....
Click to expand...


And here I was taught in biology that gender was whether you either had an innie or an outie.


----------



## MisterBeale

Awww. . . look, so sweet.  A young version of Gracie.  


They are so sweet and innocent when they are naive.


----------



## toobfreak

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the face of a female.
> 
> Here's the million dollar question: Do you bleed from your twat around every month, or do you smell like balls? It's either one or the other, unless you're one out of 2200 people that are hermaphrodites. So what is it? 1, 2, or 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a female
Click to expand...


Can you be sure?


----------



## MisterBeale

Welcome!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the face of a female.
> 
> Here's the million dollar question: Do you bleed from your twat around every month, or do you smell like balls? It's either one or the other, unless you're one out of 2200 people that are hermaphrodites. So what is it? 1, 2, or 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a female
Click to expand...


    You can never be to sure when dealing with leftist.
Hell, you might identify with being a male goat on fridays and switch to a hermaphrodite on Saturday.

    But who am I to judge....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the face of a female.
> 
> Here's the million dollar question: Do you bleed from your twat around every month, or do you smell like balls? It's either one or the other, unless you're one out of 2200 people that are hermaphrodites. So what is it? 1, 2, or 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a female
Click to expand...


  How can we be sure?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Alright,out with it.
You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the face of a female.
> 
> Here's the million dollar question: Do you bleed from your twat around every month, or do you smell like balls? It's either one or the other, unless you're one out of 2200 people that are hermaphrodites. So what is it? 1, 2, or 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a female
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can we be sure?
Click to expand...


I guess you'll never truly know but I am, so there's that too...


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.



left wingers....or socks.....you know.....

it's all.....like  the same?


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.



In what way?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.




Well Howdy neighbor, I happen to live in the Puget Sound area of the PNW. I'd welcome you here, but I think the board your looking for is down the street, turn left and at the end of the block.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex and Asexual, the + is for all others not listed. I didn't create the acronym I just use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the face of a female.
> 
> Here's the million dollar question: Do you bleed from your twat around every month, or do you smell like balls? It's either one or the other, unless you're one out of 2200 people that are hermaphrodites. So what is it? 1, 2, or 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a female
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can we be sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you'll never truly know but I am, so there's that too...
Click to expand...


   Aaaah...a leftist of mystery.
Why do I get the feeling you'll be as easy to decipher as a Hardy Boy novel?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
Click to expand...


   That you have to ask in our short period of interaction speaks volumes.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you have to ask in our short period of interaction speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


I think the more you get to know me the more you might find that we might agree on a number of things. To go back into the conversation I acknowledged that biologically there are only two sexes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
Click to expand...


   I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
    Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
Click to expand...


See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.


----------



## aaronleland

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you have to ask in our short period of interaction speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the more you get to know me the more you might find that we might agree on a number of things. To go back into the conversation I acknowledged that biologically there are only two sexes.
Click to expand...


I thought you made a pretty tame introduction. Just understand that some USMB rightwingers are _very_ angry people, and you get used to them. One or two of them may have even read your posts before responding.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you have to ask in our short period of interaction speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the more you get to know me the more you might find that we might agree on a number of things. To go back into the conversation I acknowledged that biologically there are only two sexes.
Click to expand...


     If you agree there are only two genders it's a start.
But I highly doubt we'll agree on much else. I'm for border security no matter how we achieve that goal. I'm for better trade deals,less government and lower taxes. I dont support more gov assistance when it comes to welfare when Trump has brought us record employment for all races.
    I figure you'll be like all leftist on this board....hate Trump no matter how well America is doing.
     Prove me wrong.


----------



## aaronleland

See? This is why USMB is a big sausage fest. 

Truth be told, I just try to lure new members into the Flame Zone, but still...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you have to ask in our short period of interaction speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the more you get to know me the more you might find that we might agree on a number of things. To go back into the conversation I acknowledged that biologically there are only two sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you made a pretty tame introduction. Just understand that some USMB rightwingers are _very_ angry people, and you get used to them. One or two of them may have even read your posts before responding.
Click to expand...


STFU ya cocksucker ......


----------



## Marion Morrison

aaronleland said:


> See? This is why USMB is a big sausage fest.
> 
> Truth be told, I just try to lure new members into the Flame Zone, but still...


----------



## aaronleland

HereWeGoAgain said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you have to ask in our short period of interaction speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the more you get to know me the more you might find that we might agree on a number of things. To go back into the conversation I acknowledged that biologically there are only two sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you made a pretty tame introduction. Just understand that some USMB rightwingers are _very_ angry people, and you get used to them. One or two of them may have even read your posts before responding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU ya cocksucker ......
Click to expand...


I will NOT stop sucking cock. 

Hold on. I think I read your post wrong...


----------



## aaronleland

Marion Morrison said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> See? This is why USMB is a big sausage fest.
> 
> Truth be told, I just try to lure new members into the Flame Zone, but still...
Click to expand...


The FZ is friendly. Upstairs is a bunch of angry geriatrics.

_
"Unisex bathrooms? What's next? Uniracial water fountains?" _


----------



## Natural Citizen

I didn't know aaron was gay. He don't even act gay.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you have to ask in our short period of interaction speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the more you get to know me the more you might find that we might agree on a number of things. To go back into the conversation I acknowledged that biologically there are only two sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you made a pretty tame introduction. Just understand that some USMB rightwingers are _very_ angry people, and you get used to them. One or two of them may have even read your posts before responding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU ya cocksucker ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will NOT stop sucking cock.
> 
> Hold on. I think I read your post wrong...
Click to expand...


   You gotta be one of the funniest homos I've ever met!!
I find your word play hilarious!!!!
Keep it up!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Natural Citizen said:


> I didn't know aaron was gay. He don't even act gay.



I'm moar newb than you, and I knew. It's not like a big secret n shit. 

I never call Aaron a faggot though, cuz he's alright.

That's reserved for heinous douchebags, not homos like Aaronleland and mdk..they're alright.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Natural Citizen said:


> I didn't know aaron was gay. He don't even act gay.



  LoL...thats what makes him hilarious!!!


----------



## Gracie

BuckToothMoron said:


> Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.


Um. I'm Gracie...not GIS. 

Meanwhile..she everything opposite of what I believe, so there should be no further confusion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know aaron was gay. He don't even act gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moar newb than you, and I knew. It's not like a big secret n shit.
> 
> I never call Aaron a faggot though, cuz he's alright.
> 
> That's reserved for heinous douchebags.
Click to expand...


   Yep...I dont hate gay people just like I dont hate democrats and minorities.
Dont act the fool and you're alright with me.


----------



## aaronleland

Gracie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Um. I'm Gracie...not GIS.
> 
> Meanwhile..she everything opposite of what I believe, so there should be no further confusion.
Click to expand...


Hi, Gracie.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gracie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Um. I'm Gracie...not GIS.
> 
> Meanwhile..she everything opposite of what I believe, so there should be no further confusion.
Click to expand...

Mrs. Gracie, you doing ok? Good to see you.


----------



## Gracie

Hi Aaron


----------



## Gracie

Marion Morrison said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Um. I'm Gracie...not GIS.
> 
> Meanwhile..she everything opposite of what I believe, so there should be no further confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs. Gracie, you doing ok? Good to see you.
Click to expand...

I'm taking one day at a time, but thanks for asking. Things change so damn fast around here at "home". No telling where I will be in a month. But for now...doing ok.


----------



## aaronleland

Natural Citizen said:


> I didn't know aaron was gay. He don't even act gay.



I prefer the term "sexually flexible".


----------



## Natural Citizen

Well, son of a bitch if I knew, and I have super sonic gaydar. He is a cool cat, tho. I don't even care.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Natural Citizen said:


> Well, son of a bitch if I knew, and I have super sonic gaydar. He is a cool cat, tho. I don't even care.



  I know a few gay people who are cool as hell Aaron included.
I just dont care for militant gays just like I dont care for militant blacks.
    Just be yourself without inserting your sexuality and I'm good.
....by the way Aaron,tell me you dont go on parade and wear ass less chaps so I can have a measure of respect for you.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Marion Morrison said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know aaron was gay. He don't even act gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moar newb than you, and I knew. It's not like a big secret n shit.
> 
> I never call Aaron a faggot though, cuz he's alright.
> 
> That's reserved for heinous douchebags, not homos like Aaronleland and mdk..they're alright.
Click to expand...


Wait, mdk's gay, too, for real? I remember he told my better half she was pretty in that one thread and somebody called him gay but I thought they were just yokin his chain or something. He's alright, too. Hm. Who else is gay around here? lol. I mean, I don't care, people are free to associate however they please, I'm just curious now.


----------



## Natural Citizen

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I know a few gay people who are cool as hell Aaron included.
> I just dont care for militant gays just like I dont care for militant blacks.
> Just be yourself without inserting your sexuality and I'm good.
> ....by the way Aaron,tell me you dont go on parade and wear ass less chaps so I can have a measure of respect for you.



I just don't care for that one other dude. I forget his name, he's a dick to everyone. And I'm almost always on his side of things, that's the worst part about it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Natural Citizen said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know aaron was gay. He don't even act gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moar newb than you, and I knew. It's not like a big secret n shit.
> 
> I never call Aaron a faggot though, cuz he's alright.
> 
> That's reserved for heinous douchebags, not homos like Aaronleland and mdk..they're alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, mdk's gay, too, for real? I remember he told my better half she was pretty in that one thread and somebody called him gay but I thought they were just yokin his chain or something. He's alright, too. Hm. Who else is gay around here? lol. I mean, I don't care, people are free to associate however they please, I'm just curious now.
Click to expand...


   You really need to get your Gaydar calibrated....just sayin.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, son of a bitch if I knew, and I have super sonic gaydar. He is a cool cat, tho. I don't even care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a few gay people who are cool as hell Aaron included.
> I just dont care for militant gays just like I dont care for militant blacks.
> Just be yourself without inserting your sexuality and I'm good.
> ....by the way Aaron,tell me you dont go on parade and wear ass less chaps so I can have a measure of respect for you.
Click to expand...


   Awww fuck......I see you didnt answer.


----------



## aaronleland

For the record, I'm bisexual. I find women sexually attractive. I just don't wanna fuck them. Next thing you know they wanna talk. That turns into this whole thing, and you can't even hit them. It's just a big mess.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Natural Citizen said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a few gay people who are cool as hell Aaron included.
> I just dont care for militant gays just like I dont care for militant blacks.
> Just be yourself without inserting your sexuality and I'm good.
> ....by the way Aaron,tell me you dont go on parade and wear ass less chaps so I can have a measure of respect for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't care for that one other dude. I forget his name, he's a dick to everyone. And I'm almost always on his side of things, that's the worst part about it.
Click to expand...


   Hold up...
Who is this gay person


aaronleland said:


> For the record, I'm bisexual. I find women sexually attractive. I just don't wanna fuck them. Next thing you know they wanna talk. That turns into this whole thing, and you can't even hit them. It's just a big mess.



  Ya still didnt answer my question....
I can see the nekkid beach thing but tell me you're not into the ass less chaps on main street!


----------



## aaronleland

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ya still didnt answer my question....
> I can see the nekkid beach thing but tell me you're not into the ass less chaps on main street!



I'd never wear ass less chaps on Main Street. That's just weird. I only wear them to Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

aaronleland said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> See? This is why USMB is a big sausage fest.
> 
> Truth be told, I just try to lure new members into the Flame Zone, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FZ is friendly. Upstairs is a bunch of angry geriatrics.
> 
> _
> "Unisex bathrooms? What's next? Uniracial water fountains?" _
Click to expand...


Now hold on there pup...….who the hell you calling 'geriatric'????

Don't piss off old people, the older we get, the less 'Life in Prison' is a deterrent......you'd do well to remember that


----------



## aaronleland

JustAnotherNut said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> See? This is why USMB is a big sausage fest.
> 
> Truth be told, I just try to lure new members into the Flame Zone, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FZ is friendly. Upstairs is a bunch of angry geriatrics.
> 
> _
> "Unisex bathrooms? What's next? Uniracial water fountains?" _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now hold on there pup...….who the hell you calling 'geriatric'????
> 
> Don't piss off old people, the older we get, the less 'Life in Prison' is a deterrent......you'd do well to remember that
Click to expand...


Shouldn't you be in bed, or is Nick At Nite playing another Bob Newhart marathon?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

aaronleland said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> See? This is why USMB is a big sausage fest.
> 
> Truth be told, I just try to lure new members into the Flame Zone, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FZ is friendly. Upstairs is a bunch of angry geriatrics.
> 
> _
> "Unisex bathrooms? What's next? Uniracial water fountains?" _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now hold on there pup...….who the hell you calling 'geriatric'????
> 
> Don't piss off old people, the older we get, the less 'Life in Prison' is a deterrent......you'd do well to remember that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be in bed, or is Nick At Nite playing another Bob Newhart marathon?
Click to expand...


So where's the STFU button when you need it???


Oh wait.....that was my Life Alert dammit.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.



Tell me, what do you see in this? (Unofficial USMB mascot)


----------



## OldLady

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.


Hi, there, Grace Is!  I will call you that, may I, to keep you straight from Gracie, who has teeth and doesn't like to be confused with anyone with the faintest whiff of liberal about them?

I hope the cruder members of the Welcome Wagon haven't made you think better of signing in.  It took me a long time to get used to (years, actually) but you seem up to it.  We can always use a left-of-Genghis-Khan poster here.
Normally I sling donuts here, but for some reason, high tea seems more appropriate.  I hope you return to enjoy them!


----------



## Moonglow

aaronleland said:


> What's LGBTQIA+?
> 
> And welcome.


All of the above selection.


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, what do you see in this? (Unofficial USMB mascot)
Click to expand...

annoyance.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

Marion Morrison said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, what do you see in this? (Unofficial USMB mascot)
Click to expand...


Thats pretty disturbing


----------



## Marion Morrison

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, what do you see in this? (Unofficial USMB mascot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty disturbing
Click to expand...


Welcome to USMB!


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, there, Grace Is!  I will call you that, may I, to keep you straight from Gracie, who has teeth and doesn't like to be confused with anyone with the faintest whiff of liberal about them?
> 
> I hope the cruder members of the Welcome Wagon haven't made you think better of signing in.  It took me a long time to get used to (years, actually) but you seem up to it.  We can always use a left-of-Genghis-Khan poster here.
> Normally I sling donuts here, but for some reason, high tea seems more appropriate.  I hope you return to enjoy them!
Click to expand...


That's more like it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, what do you see in this? (Unofficial USMB mascot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty disturbing
Click to expand...


  My first reaction as well...LOL


----------



## miketx

aaronleland said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
Click to expand...

Infernal affairs. Oh uh, hello OP.


----------



## mdk

Welcome and Cheers!


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Infernal affairs. Oh uh, hello OP.
Click to expand...


Don't you mean internal?

Sorry; when it's you, I just can't help myself.


----------



## Leo123

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.



Welcome Grace....See you on the other side of the Forum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

aaronleland said:


> *What's LGBTQIA+?*
> 
> And welcome.



That is* L*esbian *G*ay *B*isexual *T*ransgender *Q*ueer *I*ncel *A*sparagus


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
Click to expand...


What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
Click to expand...


  Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
    Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!


----------



## Leo123

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?



NO!!  just NO!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
Click to expand...


No bacon not on pizza I mean bacon in general. If they do NOT like bacon then round them up and airdrop them into Gitmo  I like anchovies on pizza Bruce_T_Laney


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Leo123 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!  just NO!
Click to expand...


You do NOT like bacon? Leo I am sorry but you are going to have to be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo


----------



## aaronleland

How the fuck can you not like bacon on pizza? You could wrap a turd in bacon, and I'd eat it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Try fresh bacon. Ha.

That means unsmoked. It tastes like a flavorless piece of gristle or fat. Almost like a boiled fat texture, even if you fry it.

It's the curing and all of those chemicals that makes it taste good.

The old-timers around here probably know what I'm talking about by fresh bacon.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

aaronleland said:


> How the fuck can you not like bacon on pizza? You could wrap a turd in bacon, and I'd eat it.



I do not have bacon on pizza, I do LOVE bacon though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
Click to expand...


Re. positions, Aaron can do ALL positions he is double jointed aaronleland


----------



## aaronleland

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Re. positions, Aaron can do ALL positions he is double jointed aaronleland
Click to expand...


They call me "The Slinky." 

People are always pushing me down steps.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No bacon not on pizza I mean bacon in general. If they do NOT like bacon then round them up and airdrop them into Gitmo  I like anchovies on pizza Bruce_T_Laney
Click to expand...


  Anchovies should be a subtle flavor enhancer.
They go really well in Angry sauce.


----------



## Leo123

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!  just NO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do NOT like bacon? Leo I am sorry but you are going to have to be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
Click to expand...


NO!!  I love bacon!!!  Don't take me away!!!    Just not for bacon on Pizza.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No bacon not on pizza I mean bacon in general. If they do NOT like bacon then round them up and airdrop them into Gitmo  I like anchovies on pizza Bruce_T_Laney
Click to expand...


I wish my name was Beetlejuice...

No Anchovies!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No bacon not on pizza I mean bacon in general. If they do NOT like bacon then round them up and airdrop them into Gitmo  I like anchovies on pizza Bruce_T_Laney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish my name was Beetlejuice...
> 
> No Anchovies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Natural Citizen said:


> Try fresh bacon. Ha.
> 
> That means unsmoked. It tastes like a flavorless piece of gristle or fat. Almost like a boiled fat texture, even if you fry it.
> 
> It's the curing and all of those chemicals that makes it taste good.
> 
> The old-timers around here probably know what I'm talking about by fresh bacon.



That's why smokehouses were invented.


----------



## Toro

aaronleland said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
Click to expand...


She lives in Iowa and/or regions around it?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Toro said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She lives in Iowa and/or regions around it?
Click to expand...


LMGTFY


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.



Marion post hello from the _pink thing_ and now also hello from the _blue thing.... _


----------



## Toro

Grace 2.0 is an attractive young female, which means her point total is going to skyrocket since this place is populated mostly by lonely old men.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion post hello from the _pink thing_ and now also hello from the _blue thing.... _
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Leo123 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!  just NO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do NOT like bacon? Leo I am sorry but you are going to have to be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO!!  I love bacon!!!  Don't take me away!!!    Just not for bacon on Pizza.
Click to expand...


Oh okay, no Gitmo this because you love bacon and yes no bacon on pizza....the situation of pineapple on pizza =


----------



## Toro

Gracie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Um. I'm Gracie...not GIS.
> 
> Meanwhile..she everything opposite of what I believe, so there should be no further confusion.
Click to expand...


Au contraire. 

I mixed up bodecca and boedica for years.


----------



## Toro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
Click to expand...


Bacon belongs on everything, communist!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon belongs on everything, communist!
Click to expand...


  Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.

  They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!


----------



## Natural Citizen

I eat vegan pizza. It keeps the pipes unclogged, if you know what I mean. Ahem.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon belongs on everything, communist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
Click to expand...


Bacon vodka not a happy situation


----------



## miketx

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, what do you see in this? (Unofficial USMB mascot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty disturbing
Click to expand...


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
Click to expand...


Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try fresh bacon. Ha.
> 
> That means unsmoked. It tastes like a flavorless piece of gristle or fat. Almost like a boiled fat texture, even if you fry it.
> 
> It's the curing and all of those chemicals that makes it taste good.
> 
> The old-timers around here probably know what I'm talking about by fresh bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why smokehouses were invented.
Click to expand...


  I find it strange that NC thinks raw pork belly is some type of Holy Grail.
    I've got 3 twelve pounders vac packed in the freezer right now.

Cross cut the fat cap,season with your favorit pork rub,wrap in saran wrap and let it sit overnight.
    Cut em into inch and a half wide strips,throw em on the smoker with apple or pecan wood or a combo of the two at 250,spritz with apple cider every half hour till ya reach internal temp of around 165 or 170.
   Pull em and sear the shit out of the fat side until it almost turns to cracklins but still has a fat pocket thats full of flavor!!!
  And dont get me started on the meaty parts that are laced with fat!!!
Friggin Meat Heaven!!!!


----------



## K9Buck

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.



Welcome.  

It's easy.  If someone disagrees with you, just call them a racist and declare victory.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon belongs on everything, communist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
Click to expand...


  Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon belongs on everything, communist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
Click to expand...


My opinion of tomato juice =


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
Click to expand...


Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
Click to expand...


99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty


----------



## miketx

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty
Click to expand...

OMG! Ban her!


----------



## MisterBeale

Toro said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Um. I'm Gracie...not GIS.
> 
> Meanwhile..she everything opposite of what I believe, so there should be no further confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> I mixed up bodecca and boedica for years.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and if I remember right, Gracie was a bit of a lefty when she first joined as well.   Being open minded and willing to learn is a good quality. 

Anywho, folks that don't stick to one position and can reconsider their thoughts and positions have an admirable quality.

I've seen folks here that have gotten more liberal, and more conservative.  Sticking to the "party line" is dumb.


----------



## buttercup

Eating pig is just as bad as eating a dog.  The only difference is social conditioning and culture.  But since this isn't the right thread to discuss that, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I dont want anchovies or bacon on my Pizza.
> While I love bacon it doesnt belong on a pizza.
> Anchovies? Love it in certain Pasta sauces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon belongs on everything, communist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
Click to expand...


   Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
  And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
    And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon belongs on everything, communist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
> And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
> And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.
Click to expand...


You forgot hot sauce and asparagus.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
> And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
> And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot hot sauce and asparagus.
Click to expand...


   Nah....I remembered both of those.
But at some point your making a salad not a drink.
    The hot sauce I can do without since you have the horseradish.
 But I do love me a few Micheladas!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I already know how this New member will react to every position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to be objective so hopefully i'm not that predictable when the time comes. But if you are curious of my positions on a topic feel free to ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


   I dont get it with liberals. Go vegan and all healthy like and still drink and do drugs.

      Fuck it!!
I'm drinking what I want and eating the best beef available!!!
   How do you call it living when you deprive yourself of the best things in life?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
> And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
> And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot hot sauce and asparagus.
Click to expand...


No it is Béarnaise sauce for asparagus also Hollandaise sauce is excellent but Béarnaise is the one.

Re. Hot sauce is this the disgusting Curry or is it something else? I add that ANYONE that likes Curry not round them up and airdrop into Gitmo but the response for them is 

The FULL response to ANYONE that likes Curry is this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont get it with liberals. Go vegan and all healthy like and still drink and do drugs.
> 
> Fuck it!!
> I'm drinking what I want and eating the best beef available!!!
> How do you call it living when you deprive yourself of the best things in life?
Click to expand...


WTF?! Which is the Vegan in this thread? NC or who?


----------



## captkaos

Well here it is your first post on USMB and you told everybody everything they need to know about your political and social leanings. Everything you say from this point on will now be ridiculed and denigrated by those who don't care about inclusion of the LGBT community your hate of guns or your environmental activism or your leanings on immigration and inclusion of people who are here illegally but just haven't been caught yet, If they are here illegally they have already committed a crime and that's what you just don't get, Guns don't kill people, The LGBT movement is a complete degradation of our moral values and as a NON Denominational Christian you should be outraged at the Sexual deviance the movement promotes. Welcome!


----------



## captkaos

O you probably think late term abortion is okay as long as the woman can justify it by saying it's a health decision. And yes we should waterboard, Kneecap, perform sleep deprivation, use phsyco drugs or any other means to hunt down and destroy the animals, You have obviously never been to Combat or seen the horrors of war up close when you do then you can comment on what is or isn't appropriate to gain intelligence against our enemies


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
> And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
> And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot hot sauce and asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is Béarnaise sauce for asparagus also Hollandaise sauce is excellent but Béarnaise is the one.
> 
> Re. Hot sauce is this the disgusting Curry or is it something else? I add that ANYONE that likes Curry not round them up and airdrop into Gitmo but the response for them is
> 
> The FULL response to ANYONE that likes Curry is this:
Click to expand...


  Hot sauce in Texas involves peppers.
All friggin kinds of them!!!! I particularly like Jalapeno, Habanero  and Serranos toasted over an open flame until the skin chars.
  Blend em up with some cilantro,onions,tomatoes a few cloves of garlic,salt and the juice of a whole lime.
    Put a couple of tablespoons of oil in a pot,put in a couple tablespoons of Accent and warm over medium heat.
   Toss in your blended veggies and bring to a low simmer,shut it down and put a lid on it and let it sit for half an hour.

   Cummin and chile powder is a nice addition but be carefull!!!!
To much of either ruins the taste of the fresh veggies.

......Oh,pulse the veggies,do not blend smooth.
You want chunks of veggies. Things like peppers should go in before tomatoes,chop the hard ingredients first in other words.


----------



## captkaos

S.J. said:


> Hi, Grace.  How do you feel about post natal abortion?


We already know how you feel about Anal Sex!!!!!


----------



## captkaos

aaronleland said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an acronym to be inclusive of the LGBT community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more wondering what "IA+" stands for.
Click to expand...

I think it stands for the people who just stay home and watch porn instead of trying to have a normal healthy relationship in a seedy hotel with one of their LGBT friends


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
> And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
> And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot hot sauce and asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is Béarnaise sauce for asparagus also Hollandaise sauce is excellent but Béarnaise is the one.
> 
> Re. Hot sauce is this the disgusting Curry or is it something else? I add that ANYONE that likes Curry not round them up and airdrop into Gitmo but the response for them is
> 
> The FULL response to ANYONE that likes Curry is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot sauce in Texas involves peppers.
> All friggin kinds of them!!!! I particularly like Jalapeno, Habanero  and Serranos toasted over an open flame until the skin chars.
> Blend em up with some cilantro,onions,tomatoes a few cloves of garlic,salt and the juice of a whole lime.
> Put a couple of tablespoons of oil in a pot,put in a couple tablespoons of Accent and warm over medium heat.
> Toss in your blended veggies and bring to a low simmer,shut it down and put a lid on it and let it sit for half an hour.
> 
> Cummin and chile powder is a nice addition but be carefull!!!!
> To much of either ruins the taste of the fresh veggies.
> 
> ......Oh,pulse the veggies,do not bend smooth.
> You want chunks of veggies. Things like peppers should go in before tomatoes,chop the hard ingredients first in other words.
Click to expand...


  Whoops,forgot the white vinegar.
It goes in with the oil and accent.


----------



## Gracie

Toro said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gracie girl. You seem sweet and balanced. I’d say you need to be Mentored by OLDLADY. check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Um. I'm Gracie...not GIS.
> 
> Meanwhile..she everything opposite of what I believe, so there should be no further confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> I mixed up bodecca and boedica for years.
Click to expand...

Only way I can say for sure is their avies...but one of them is nice and the other has TDS big time and seems to be mean more often than not.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your position on the topics of bacon and anchovies on pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont get it with liberals. Go vegan and all healthy like and still drink and do drugs.
> 
> Fuck it!!
> I'm drinking what I want and eating the best beef available!!!
> How do you call it living when you deprive yourself of the best things in life?
Click to expand...

This is how I look at it:

I eat right, exercise, do all the correct things....then I go out to the mailbox and get smashed by a semi truck on the way to the market. Look at all I missed out on!!! So..I eat my Oscar Meyer Center Cut bacon, my eggs and hashbrowns every morning....pizza...greasy delicious babyback ribs and have a cig afterwards and will die happy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont get it with liberals. Go vegan and all healthy like and still drink and do drugs.
> 
> Fuck it!!
> I'm drinking what I want and eating the best beef available!!!
> How do you call it living when you deprive yourself of the best things in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I look at it:
> 
> I eat right, exercise, do all the correct things....then I go out to the mailbox and get smashed by a semi truck on the way to the market. Look at all I missed out on!!! So..I eat my Oscar Meyer Center Cut bacon, my eggs and hashbrowns every morning....pizza...greasy delicious babyback ribs and have a cig afterwards and will die happy.
Click to expand...


   Like they say...It's better to burn out than to fade away.


----------



## captkaos

Grace Is Stoked said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
Click to expand...

I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is ok, anchovies i'm not a fan of though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent you like bacon, so you can stay  I will ignore your anchovy comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of the time it's turkey bacon for us but that's still pretty tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont get it with liberals. Go vegan and all healthy like and still drink and do drugs.
> 
> Fuck it!!
> I'm drinking what I want and eating the best beef available!!!
> How do you call it living when you deprive yourself of the best things in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I look at it:
> 
> I eat right, exercise, do all the correct things....then I go out to the mailbox and get smashed by a semi truck on the way to the market. Look at all I missed out on!!! So..I eat my Oscar Meyer Center Cut bacon, my eggs and hashbrowns every morning....pizza...greasy delicious babyback ribs and have a cig afterwards and will die happy.
Click to expand...


  My Dad partied his ass off and ended up falling off his tractor at 51 and getting run over from the waist down by the brush hog.
    He could have just as well been a vegan......


----------



## Natural Citizen

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WTF?! Which is the Vegan in this thread? NC or who?



I'm not really a strict vegan, Lucy. For a couple of months out of the year I eat chicken breast and filet, if I'm bulking. Usually in the summer time when the shirt comes off. Then I'll go back to the other food and cut.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

captkaos said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
Click to expand...


Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.


----------



## MisterBeale

Grace Is Stoked said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
Click to expand...

You a vegan?


----------



## Natural Citizen

MisterBeale said:


> You a vegan?



I think she said she eats dead carcass. I think so, anyway. I lost track of who's eating what.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

MisterBeale said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a vegan?
Click to expand...


No I’m not a vegan


----------



## MisterBeale

Grace Is Stoked said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I’m not a vegan
Click to expand...

Do you pick up sharp rocks and pointy sticks that you see out in nature that might harm animals and take them back to your house. . . just so they don't harm any poor woodland creature?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MisterBeale said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I’m not a vegan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you pick up sharp rocks and pointy sticks that you see out in nature that might harm animals and take them back to your house. . . just so they don't harm any poor woodland creature?
Click to expand...


   Has she hugged a tree today?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm Grace from the PNW. This is my first real venture into online political message boards and so it will probably take me a little bit of time to figure everything out a little more but i'm hoping to be able to share my opinions on topics that interest me and hear your opinions too. Politically my left/right leanings depend on the issue but overall I tend to prioritize issues that involve sustainability, environmentally friendly practices, and things to improve local communities and peoples lives. Religiously I am a non-denominational Christian and I will genuinely try to think about what Jesus would do in most situations that I come across which helps guide me in my life the best that I can.
> 
> As for some of the more major and divisive issues I am pro-life, for gun control, against the death penalty, supportive of LGBTQIA+, I do believe that humans impact climate change, i'm against imminent domain policies, against many of the pipeline expansions such as dakota, i'm for a simple path to citizenship and amnesty for current illegal immigrants that are working and don't have a criminal record, i'm for increased healthcare for people but I don't think we should get rid of private healthcare options, I do not believe that corporations are people and I am against companies, labor unions, and non-profit organizations from donating to political candidates and parties, I do not think that making things like college and healthcare for all to be free is practical or realistic although both systems are in need of change in some way, I disagree with torturing suspected terrorists and I also disagree with military actions without congressional approval. I'm sure i'm forgetting a lot of issues but if i'm missing something just ask and I'll answer the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, what do you see in this? (Unofficial USMB mascot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty disturbing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 243765
Click to expand...


^^^^


----------



## MisterBeale

Natural Citizen said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said she eats dead carcass. I think so, anyway. I lost track of who's eating what.
Click to expand...

Well, I asked, because she told us she didn't take glass into the woods because she was concerned about harming animals.  



Folks that are concerned about harming animals are usually vegans. . . . 




Then again, I forgot she leans pretty far to the left, and these folks are not known for being logically consistent, so. . . . . .


----------



## gtopa1

You sound like a sweet kid. Welcome. Being pro-life isn't going to make you popular with the lefties here. The rest? Hate the sin but love the sinner. 


Greg


----------



## Natural Citizen

MisterBeale said:


> Well, I asked, because she told us she didn't take glass into the woods because she was concerned about harming animals.
> 
> 
> 
> Folks that are concerned about harming animals are usually vegans. . . .
> 
> Then again, I forgot she leans pretty far to the left, and these folks are not known for being logically consistent, so. . . . . .



I was just being a wise ass anyway. Heh heh.


----------



## captkaos

Grace Is Stoked said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright,out with it.
> You're one of those freaky left wingers who dont believe in science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
Click to expand...

So do you agree that 90% of plastic being dumped in our Oceans is actually originating in China, India and other POS country's far from our shores and we have one of the most energetic Recycling programs in the World other Countries like India and China do not. So take some of your Biodegradable straws to India and China and other POS countries who don't give 2 shits about the Environment and force the Will of the Leftards you admire on them, won't be seeing you later if you do.


----------



## captkaos

Natural Citizen said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said she eats dead carcass. I think so, anyway. I lost track of who's eating what.
Click to expand...

She inclusive so Who knows what ass she eating could be Carc ass Or could be Clarks ass So she's only vegan part of the time it's like only being a Browns Fan when they're Winning     Hypocrite! Vegan when it's convenient . Socialist all the time I imagine.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

I can’t help you with that question


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

MisterBeale said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I’m not a vegan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you pick up sharp rocks and pointy sticks that you see out in nature that might harm animals and take them back to your house. . . just so they don't harm any poor woodland creature?
Click to expand...


No we don’t. We just try to follow the leave no trace mindset when we camp.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

captkaos said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you agree that 90% of plastic being dumped in our Oceans is actually originating in China, India and other POS country's far from our shores and we have one of the most energetic Recycling programs in the World other Countries like India and China do not. So take some of your Biodegradable straws to India and China and other POS countries who don't give 2 shits about the Environment and force the Will of the Leftards you admire on them, won't be seeing you later if you do.
Click to expand...


I agree that there are other countries that don’t seem to care as much as they probably should, but I can’t change how an entire foreign country acts but I can control myself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grace Is Stoked said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I’m not a vegan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you pick up sharp rocks and pointy sticks that you see out in nature that might harm animals and take them back to your house. . . just so they don't harm any poor woodland creature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don’t. We just try to follow the leave no trace mindset when we camp.
Click to expand...


  Thats pretty much common sense unless you're a cretin.

It was sickening down on the Texas City dike until they started charging to get in.
     If you saw a big group of hispanics fishing,invariably they'd leave all their trash in a pile on the ground including used diapers.
  They didnt even bag it.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

captkaos said:


> O you probably think late term abortion is okay as long as the woman can justify it by saying it's a health decision. And yes we should waterboard, Kneecap, perform sleep deprivation, use phsyco drugs or any other means to hunt down and destroy the animals, You have obviously never been to Combat or seen the horrors of war up close when you do then you can comment on what is or isn't appropriate to gain intelligence against our enemies



I’m pro-life so no I am not for late term abortion.


----------



## OldLady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon belongs on everything, communist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
> And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
> And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.
Click to expand...

Sounds like the Bloody Mary I had in New Orleans.  The pickled green beans were GOOD but the ones you get up here are nasty.


----------



## rightwinger

captkaos said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you agree that 90% of plastic being dumped in our Oceans is actually originating in China, India and other POS country's far from our shores and we have one of the most energetic Recycling programs in the World other Countries like India and China do not. So take some of your Biodegradable straws to India and China and other POS countries who don't give 2 shits about the Environment and force the Will of the Leftards you admire on them, won't be seeing you later if you do.
Click to expand...

The shit washing up on our shores is usually not from India and China


----------



## rightwinger

Grace Is Stoked said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I’m not a vegan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you pick up sharp rocks and pointy sticks that you see out in nature that might harm animals and take them back to your house. . . just so they don't harm any poor woodland creature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don’t. We just try to follow the leave no trace mindset when we camp.
Click to expand...

I agree

Nothing worse than hiking out in the woods and seeing other people’s trash


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

rightwinger said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly not trying to run you off. But with your leftist bias I cant help but make fun of you.
> Enjoy your stay,you'll find plenty of weirdos who agree with you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See we agree. I fully acknowledge and know that I am a weird person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so A non denominational Christian left win environmental activist who still uses Plastic straws and Plastic cups and drinks out of Cans" I saw your photos Hypocrits never practice what they profess* I do know you I'll tag you as Lefty  off the edge of reason*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that aluminum cans are recyclable, which we do recycle, and when we camp we don’t like to bring glass bottles in case it breaks which can be dangerous for animals. I know it’s probably hard to tell but the straws that you are talking about in my pictures are biodegradable paper straws and not plastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you agree that 90% of plastic being dumped in our Oceans is actually originating in China, India and other POS country's far from our shores and we have one of the most energetic Recycling programs in the World other Countries like India and China do not. So take some of your Biodegradable straws to India and China and other POS countries who don't give 2 shits about the Environment and force the Will of the Leftards you admire on them, won't be seeing you later if you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shit washing up on our shores is usually not from India and China
Click to expand...


No the shit is from Mexico and El Salvador


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...I was trying to think of something other than pizza and I'm coming up with nothing.
> 
> They put the stuff in vodka and milk shakes fer fukes sake!
> And man does that vodka make a kick ass bloody mary!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon vodka not a happy situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...it makes a great bloody mary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion of tomato juice =
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato juice is great when you add some celery seed,garlic,a little worchestire and maybe a dash of horseradish and black pepper.
> And of course some green olives,pickled green beans and a pickled okra.
> And then the bacon vodka....some places will put strip of bacon at the top of your little plastic sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like the Bloody Mary I had in New Orleans.  The pickled green beans were GOOD but the ones you get up here are nasty.
Click to expand...


It's the salt pork or smoked oxtail flavoring.


----------

